# Pretty cool bed



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

Hey everyone,

It's been awhile since I've been on! A crazy year, summer for sure!! Hope to be on a little more regularly soon.

Check out this bed! 

http://ca.sports.yahoo.com/nfl/blog...eps-underneath-a-whole-bunch-o?urn=nfl-wp6214


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Hey dude! Long time no see!

I just saw this over at Canreef. I love the end of the article. Is the Missus bored with you in the sack Chad??


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

Hey Eric!

Ya its been awhile!! Work has been crazy...add a few softball teams and just life in general, I haven't had much time to get on. How are you??

Defintely a crazy set up!! I wish i could have something like that!! LOL

Wil


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

thing is, why would he ruin the view of the shark tank with three tvs in the front


----------



## Al-Losaurus (Jul 21, 2009)

o man why did i look at that... There would be no way i could sleep with that surrounding me. And now i will be pipe dreaming to have one lol


----------



## Hoyuen (Jun 23, 2011)

^now you wish you were better at throwing a ball eh?


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

If it leaked or broke.... He'd be sleeping WITH the fish.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Hey Wil!! Haha omg... that bed.. XD


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

As for the TV stand/tank... My reaction was more like.. 

"the TVs are blocking the tank view!"


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Kerohime said:


> As for the TV stand/tank... My reaction was more like..
> 
> "the TVs are blocking the tank view!"


My first thought on that shark tank was that the electromagnetic fields generated by those TV's and electronics must drive the poor sharks insane


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

50seven said:


> My first thought on that shark tank was that the electromagnetic fields generated by those TV's and electronics must drive the poor sharks insane


----------

